# hydrofoil on small outboard



## rfarrands (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone had good results with those junior hydrofoils they sell at BSP for $50? I've got an old 14' semi-v sears gamefisher and a new 4 stroke 5hp mercury. When I'm in it myself I can't even see over the bow sometimes. 
Or maybe one of those setback plates would help?

Thanks, I'm brand new to boating.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Try adjusting your tilt pin to a lower setting.


----------



## steveg (Mar 17, 2010)

I have one on my 14' with a 15hp johnson...outstanding results!
much faster on plane and bow stays low.


----------



## Rat (Mar 17, 2010)

Both...


----------



## rfarrands (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for replies. I appreciate it.


----------



## Whoopbass (Mar 19, 2010)

A hydrofoil will keep the bow down. They are best used on inflatables.
I wouldn't go drilling into a new outboard without making some adjustments first. Drop the height of the motor like previously mentioned. If that doesn't work look and see how much weight is in the back of the boat. If anything can be moved forward then do it.
I'm surprised a little 5hp motor can raise the bow so high on a 14 footer.


----------

